# Shampoo



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay I know this is kind of a weird question but I want to ask my working dog friends. What kind of shampoo do you use? When Titan was very little I found an all Natural soap/shampoo from Nature's Sunshine that was safe for babies and puppies alike. I loved it . I have finally run out and can't find another one like it. I want something mild and natural that I can use as needed for showing. I don't want alot of perfumes or conditioner. He is fine but my other Golden had allergies so I am extra careful with him. I know someone has something they swear by..Thanks in advance.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Micro-tek, micro-tek, micro-tek! Flora's not a working dog, but she has plenty of coat to work with!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This probably could fall under the 'bad owner' thread, but the only shampoo I use with my current golden is the Adams Flea and Tick shampoo. 

I love the way it smells. And it leaves my dog's coat shinier and softer than any other shampoos I've used on previous dogs. 

I bought the bottle when I brought a flea-infested barn kitten home. Then I used it on the current golden after I found a tick on him. And thought he looked and smelled great afterwards. Plus it already has stuff in it for sensitive skin dogs. :curtain:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> Micro-tek, micro-tek, micro-tek! Flora's not a working dog, but she has plenty of coat to work with!


 
HAHAHAHA! I'm SO glad I'm not the only one touting micro-tek (www.eqyss.com btw). BEST shampoo out there IMO.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Micro-Tek really is awesome, love it 

However I have been using my same home-made kind for 15 some odd years and swear by it. "Try it -- you'll love it"

Equal parts clear Softsoap antibacterial hand soap, white vinegar and water. Wash, rinse and serve.

I guarantee you'll like it


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I LOVE Earthbath Mango Tango. Good for the environment and it smells AWESOME!








[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Earthbath-Natural-Shampoo-Conditioner-16-Ounce/dp/B0006341VA[/ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.h...38039-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325<<Earthbath... A LOT cheaper on Amazon.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Micro-Tek really is awesome, love it
> 
> However I have been using my same home-made kind for 15 some odd years and swear by it. "Try it -- you'll love it"
> 
> ...


I will have to try this. For my horses for YEARS I bathed them in Ivory, and used a vinegar rinse. It worked well for me. 

However a couple years ago I got a sample of Cowboy Magic Rosewater shampoo. I don't usually do "horse" shampoos usually harsh, and expensive. So when I ran out of Ivory, I started using the sample to wash my horses legs which I do after every ride. A couple days later I pull him out, and I realize, his legs look FABULOUS. His hair looks shinier, more true to color and cleaner. This stuff helps repel HORSE DIRT. It is low sudsing, rinses easily, and smells fabulous. Then I started using it on my dogs too. WOW is all I have to say. I like their conditioner too. So my vote is for Cowboy Magic products. :

Here is a pic of a black dog who was washed with it.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Micro-Tek really is awesome, love it
> 
> However I have been using my same home-made kind for 15 some odd years and swear by it. "Try it -- you'll love it"
> 
> ...


 
We got home from the river a couple of months ago, and realized (too late) that we were out of shampoo for Sophie. I remembered reading a thread with this shampoo recipe, so I searched for it and we used it. It is AMAZING. Sophie was so soft, so shiny, and smelled wonderful and clean. I never would have believed it if I hadn't experienced it myself! The only thing we do different: we use the milk and honey Softsoap instead. It's good stuff!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have used the Earthbath shampoos for the last 6 years on my three Goldens. I have thought about trying Anney’s home formula for awhile now, but I just cannot bring myself to do change since Earthbath has worked well for us. 

I usually only bath once a month, unless we are going in the stinky field training ponds. When we were going up there every weekend for a month, I was bathing her every week without any problems…


----------

